
What Every Programmer Should Know About Memory - fluffster
http://people.redhat.com/drepper/cpumemory.pdf
======
fluffster
HT to Jacob Gabrielson -

[http://a-nickels-worth.blogspot.com/2008/05/ulrich-
dreppers-...](http://a-nickels-worth.blogspot.com/2008/05/ulrich-dreppers-
memory-paper-and-cl.html)

